# Almond cake..



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Is it kind of thick and sweet? 
I just like to visualize what comes out of different recipes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Powdered sugar? Looks like it to me.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

It is sweet, moist. It tastes like it has almond paste in it.
Yes, I put powdered sugar on top.
Correction...I baked it for about 35 minutes in my convection oven - the original recipe called for 9” pan for 45 minutes.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I was curious as I've been using the US homemade version of caster sugar lately. Spin up granulated sugar in a blender until fine like US superfine sugar. I don't use enough to buy superfine though.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That’s what I do as well for the occasional recipe that specifies super fine sugar...
my mini chop has double blades so it works well - especially if I tilt it while it’s spinning.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I need to get a small processor. Wife has had several and always destroys the lids so she quit buying them.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a ninja mini chopper and I use the heck out of it...easy to wash too...
I bought one two years ago for my neighbor at wallmart for around 13 - 14 dollars...the motor is on the top so the entire bottom goes in the DW.
I made tahini sauce in it a few days ago.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> I bought one two years ago for my neighbor at wallmart for around 13 - 14 dollars...the motor is on the top so the entire bottom goes in the DW.
> I made tahini sauce in it a few days ago.


They almost tripled in price now. Almost bought one on Amazon while ago, didn't. WM is a few dollars less. I'll be in WM Tuesday morning and probably take a look.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I know I paid less than 12:00 for it, several years ago.


----------

